# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Blaasje aan binnenkant mond

## DGS

Goedendag,

Ik heb nu een paar weken een raar blaasje aan de binnenkant van de mond/lip. Dit lijkt op een soort van koortsblaar. Op een gegeven moment knapt hij vanzelf. 
Na een paar dagen leek het te zijn verdwenen maar plots kwam het weer terug. Heel toevallig ook op de zelfde plek. Nu werd hij groter (leek wel van dat bolletjes verpakkingsmateriaal) en weer knapte hij uit zichzelf maar dit maal kwam er bloed bij vrij. 

Kan iemand mij vertellen wat dit is? Is dit daadwerkelijk een soort van koortsblaar?

BvD,

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi DGS,

Het lijkt wel op wat een "aft" genoemd wordt. Is het een wit blaasje in je wang? Dat is namelijk een infectie die je ooit hebt opgelopen en dat kan in bepaalde periodes wel eens terugkeren. Je komt er nooit helemaal van af dus. Als het een aft is kun je met een wattenstaafje een beetje alcohol erop deppen om het te ontsmetten.

Maar aangezien je zegt dat het bloed, kun je toch beter even naar de huisarts gaan en niet zelf "doktoren".

Succes!

----------


## DGS

Een aft heb ik inderdaad wel eens gehad bovenin de mondholte. Maar nu zit het aan de binnenkant van de lip. 

Maar bedankt, was er zo 1,2,3 niet opgekomen dat het een aft zou kunnen zijn.

----------


## mgeelen

Hoi DGS,
Ik gebruik hiervoor een Aloe Vera gel met een concentratie van 90% pure Aloe vera! Helpt zéér goed! Deze tube kost € 15,90. Je kunt deze creme bij mij bestellen of jezelf laten inschrijven bij de firma. Als je interesse hebt dan bel of mail me maar even.
Groetjes, Miranda 0032 14 41 41 91

----------


## Luuss0404

Aften - artikel

Ervaringen over aften en blaasjes in de mond:
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=4770
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=4799
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=9861 ervaring met gel? 
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=16

----------

